# Nirvanas 4way



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

i've decided it's time to buy some seeds. i am looking a a few strains i like the sound of but more than any is Nirvana's Fourway? has anyone grow this strain if so how was it? as far as growing, cloning, and how did it smoke, how was the high that sorta thing


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 24, 2008)

Im not sure but nirvana's prices are definitely a plus!  I was wondering about their papaya and their K2..


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I always do clone so I am going to ask a few dumb questions ok.....are seeds hard to geminate? How long does it take out of 100 seed how many would you say come out girls?Do you put lights on the seeds before they pop up? just wondering
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 24, 2008)

its not hard to work with seeds at all. it takes around 3 day to germinate. as far as the male female ratio its about 50/50 but thats not to say you'll get 50 females you could get 1 or you could get 99. and i put mine under lights after the have broken the ground. 

and yes bella the prices are nice, that and the choices for the price, plus i've heard good things about Nirvana's genetics. im just wondering if its the quality they say it is?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

my good friend that i got my hydroponic system told me fourway was the best strain he ever grew..but i dont know if it was bred by nirvana,he got the beans from a friend.he said it gave you that first time getting high type of high.he said if you tryed to go to sleep after smokin it,you'd feel your buzz get stronger and youd feel like you werent sure if you were gonna be ok or not. he said when drying it out,you could smell it all the way out in the front yard.i know its an older strain,i remember it was the big strain to grow back in the mid 90's.im gonna be starting my grow with it in july...time shall tell =)and i doubt you'll find anyone in here that has grown it,i asked many times b-4,i was actually the first one in here to mention growing it.nobody (that i know of) knows anything about nirvanas fourway.i read in the testimonials that its perfect for growing if you have problems with warm temps.so since its summer,i'd imagine it would be a good choice.i think that nirvana blue mystic looks beautiful too.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 24, 2008)

never grown nirv. version- but the *OG* four-way is one badass strain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 24, 2008)

damn TOA thought you got lost. haven't seen much of you around the last week or two. i tried to send you a message the other day but it didn't go thru. 

from what i've read about this strain its easy to grow, clone, and has a good yeild of some decent bud. so i figure if im gonna get off the bagseeds then i better get something easy at first then movew to the tuffer strains later. im ordering today or tommorrow. im using a prepaid credit card. so i gotta go find on of those first.

Indicas Dad have you already ordered your seeds? keep me posted on how they do when you start. good luck


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

i just got done placin my order bro,but if you wanna see how its goin,i'll have a journal of it.
hey toa,whos the original breeder of Fourway?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 24, 2008)

pm me when you get the journal going so i don't miss it. 

Also TOA i tried to message you and your box if full. if you will message me when you get a chance.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 24, 2008)

ok i got my box cleaqned out guys, so no more whining! 


now dont hold me to this but the first company to distribute the seed stock i believe to be sensi seeds. the strian has been developed for over 20 yrs by selective inbreeding certian phenotypes  over generations. i aquired the seeds from another local breeder that has had the cut for over 10 yrs.  ive seen alot of strians come and go but the original fourway is nothing to play around with... i would recommend the original HIGHLY over any "wanna be" seed stock.

if your expierenced enough to grow this strian out properly i would recommend trying to find the OG stock not the knock-off. 


_this strain has high potential in the proper hands!!!!!!_


*MARK MY WORDS BROTHERS!*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

here we go,
http://sensiseeds.com/fourway/1p231.html


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 24, 2008)

and THAT is what the plant is supposed to look like, note the pistol and catylax formation.

in a way reminds me of the original cut of trianwreck except pistol formation on it was twisted like corkscrews... that lemon pheno is the bomb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 24, 2008)

ya that looks nice. so over all the fourway is a good place to start. thanks guys


----------



## slantedsidewaze (Sep 14, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> I always do clone so I am going to ask a few dumb questions ok.....are seeds hard to geminate? How long does it take out of 100 seed how many would you say come out girls?Do you put lights on the seeds before they pop up? just wondering
> have a great day and stay safe


They can actually germinate from anywhere between 12hrs and 5-7 days depending on your enviroment(mainly temp.). Sometimes even longer before you see any sprouting from your medium. I've been told and read that about 30%, so 30/100 would be female. They said that outta 15 seeds you were lucky if you got 5 ladies. Of course I sure the ratio varies from person to person. As far as fem seeds, im not sure in the rarios. but i do know that your not garuanteed 100% fem. and you produce hermies if u stress em too much!!
-Stay Breezy


----------



## slantedsidewaze (Sep 14, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> ok i got my box cleaqned out guys, so no more whining!
> 
> 
> now dont hold me to this but the first company to distribute the seed stock i believe to be sensi seeds. the strian has been developed for over 20 yrs by selective inbreeding certian phenotypes over generations. i aquired the seeds from another local breeder that has had the cut for over 10 yrs. ive seen alot of strians come and go but the original fourway is nothing to play around witrb.. i would recommend the original HIGHLY over any "wanna be" seed stock.
> ...


Is Nirvana (bought str8 from them) OG, or knock off? I wanted to go Sensi Seed, but they won't send to my country. Do you reccomend any reliable seedbanks where I can order Sensi Seeds that deliver to the US? Will they still remain in their original labeled packs?


----------

